# Schwimmteich nachträglich panzern/vermörteln



## breithecker (22. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute wieder ein wenig an unserem Schwimmteich gewerkelt und spiele mit dem Gedanken, ihn im Herbst abzulassen und nachträglich zu vermörteln. 

Folgende Fragen konnte ich bis jetzt mit Google noch nicht klären:

1. geht das nachträglich überhaupt? 
2. kann ich den Mörtel auf die Ufermatten die an der kompletten Wänden angebracht sind aufbringen?
3. ist der Herbst ein geeigneter Zeitpunkt?
4. welche Alternativen gibt es zu Naturagart?
5. wie kann ich berechnen wie viel ich brauche?

Viele liebe Grüße

Sascha


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Juli 2017)

Hallo Sascha!

1. Ja das geht.

2.. Wenn die Ufermatte gut an der Folie anliegt sollte das gehen. Verbundmatte wäre natürlich besser.

3. Einige Insekten und __ Libellen werden leiden, aber irgendwann musst du es ja tun.

4. Mörtel gibt es von NG oder man mischt ihn sich selbst. 1 Teil Trasszement 3 Teile gewaschenen Sand 0-2 mm und etwas Eisenoxydpulver zum einfärben.

5. Fläche in m² x Mörtelstärke ergibt das Gesamtvolumen des Mörtels z.B. 100 m² x 0,03m = 3.0 m³  wären in etwa 30 Sack Zement und 4 Tonnen Sand.


----------



## teichinteressent (22. Juli 2017)

Warum?


----------



## breithecker (23. Juli 2017)

Primär wegen der Optik.


----------



## Rhabanus (24. Juli 2017)

Hi Sascha, bin kein Vermörtelungsspezialist. Mein Kommentar trotzdem:
Nachträglich sollte grundsätzlich gehen, die Frage ist, ob du Biofilm/Algenrasen an deiner Folie hast, die eine Verbindung zum Putzträger verhindert. Die Ufermatte/Verbundmatte wird doch mit Klebepads aufgeklebt, oder? Ggf. leicht mit Schleifpapier anrauen?
Oder meinst du, du hast schon Ufermatte drin und willst darauf vermörteln? Dann gilt das gleiche: Sicherstellen, dass der Putz auf dem ggf. schmierigen Untergrund (Struktur der Matte) haftet....
Hast du mal nen Foto, wie´s gegenwärtig aussieht?
LG Michael


----------

